# What is Something that Means Everything to You?



## Cole 78 (Nov 15, 2018)

I was curious to what people's most prized possessions are. Mine would be a ring that I tied to cord that I wear around my neck. It's made of real silver, has an obsidian stone in it, and was handcrafted. I got it during a very tough phase of my life, it symbolized the glimmer (silver) of hope I had to push through. What are your guy most prized possession's?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 16, 2018)

This is a cool topic, Cole! My most prized possession is probably my Bible or my mantis collection because I have put so much time, money, and work into it. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## agent A (Nov 16, 2018)

i'm not a particularly sentimental person, but i do have a really nice pair of plant clippers. they are very small and good for more delicate pruning, but i lost track of them last week and it hasn't made me too upset


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 16, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 are you very religious?


----------



## agent A (Nov 16, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> @MantisGirl13 are you very religious?


i was thinking the same thing, plus i didnt think the bible cost that much at a bookstore. maybe 10 bucks or so??


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 16, 2018)

Mine would be my Bible as ManyisGirl13's and my dog (I guess).

About the Bible, it is special to us of course because yes I personally am religious and YOUR Bible is usually the most special because it is YOURS and it is (most probably) highlighted, noted, and studied. It was probably the one that lead you to seek God and eventually give you life to Christ. Besides it's God's personal message to you.

 Personally my Bible was expensive to my (tight-wad runs in family!) mind at $60 normally $120 even though I know they get much more pricey.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 16, 2018)

For me most important are my hubby, my dog, my mantids and think my bible too.


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 16, 2018)

Wow! Lots of religious people here! Good for all of you! I am sorta religious but not that much.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 16, 2018)

My Bible is important not because of its earthly value, but because of what it has inside. I wouldn't say I am 'religious ' as much as some, but I let God shape my life and I follow and trust him. I am so glad God has brought me to this mantis community! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 17, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> My Bible is important not because of its earthly value, but because of what it has inside. I wouldn't say I am 'religious ' as much as some, but I let God shape my life and I follow and trust him. I am so glad God has brought me to this mantis community!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Exactly! You can put convictions into words so well!


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 18, 2018)

These little guys are our world!

Cameron is 7 (8 on Christmas Day) and Caleb is 6 (7 in April).

The Audi is pretty cool too.


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 18, 2018)

Awwwww...! There adorable! And yes, the Audi is nice too haha.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 18, 2018)

Cute kids!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 18, 2018)

@Cole 78 @MantisGirl13

They really enjoy this mantis thing. 

They were bummed when we lost Mantissy and now Lola, but look forward to the M. Caffra nymphs we hope to get shipped over this week.

Little mantis keepers!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 18, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> These little guys are our world!
> 
> Cameron is 7 (8 on Christmas Day) and Caleb is 6 (7 in April).
> 
> ...


Love the hairdos . 

It is a good thing you are teaching them now to appreciate nature and all her little creatures!


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 18, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen my youngest, Caleb tries to rescue any bug that falls into our pool! He understands nature so he accepts the feeding of live prey to mantises, but freaks when I have to cut up a cricket.

They both love bugs, as well as all animals.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 19, 2018)

That is good @hysteresis. My brothers are "killing machines" so I love Mantids and that's do everything they can to kill any they find outside (they get in trouble; they say it was an "accident"). They also tease me because they aren't allowed to hunt and they know I hate hunting and killing animals. Anyway I think I will do my hunting with a camera! And my shots won't hurt anything! Ha ha.

Your doing a good job with them. I hope one day he will be able to cut up a cricket too. I had to get callous to it and just do it until now I don't even think about it.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 20, 2018)

@hysteresisWhat a cute boys. Maybe they will be mantis keepers too in the future. you give them a good example to let them see mantids are beautiful creatures.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 20, 2018)

@Little Mantis

We came to want a mantis because our youngest, Caleb, has always loved strange creatures. 

It started when he was 2 and fell in love with lobsters. He has stuffed lobsters and plastic lobsters etc. Only daddy is allowed to eat lobster. 

Then it was dinosaurs. Then squid and octopus. 

Then... he discovered praying mantises.

We found one and here we are today. 

His brother is on a panda kick. How unfortunate for him we cant have one.


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 20, 2018)

@hysteresis try telling him he can’t keep a Panda. Haha, the little ones just dont take no for an answer.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 20, 2018)

@Cole 78

We did. Even though we told him fancy prezzies come from us, he said he'd still ask santa.


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 20, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> @Cole 78
> 
> We did. Even though we told him fancy prezzies come from us, he said he'd still ask santa.


“Santa” is going to drop a very “inconspicuous” Furry 600lb  package this Christmas! Lol


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 20, 2018)

We had pandas from China at the Toronto Zoo for a couple years and the boys got to see them before they moved on to the Calgary Zoo. They loved it!

My wife is looking for the black and white Guinea Pigs that have markings like a panda for Cameron. We'll see.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 21, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Then... he discovered praying mantises.


This is a nice birtday or christmas present for him:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 21, 2018)

That is funny that he wants a panda   I hope you can find a guinea pig! You could even name it Panda!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 21, 2018)

@hysteresis you can find GIANT panda stuffed animals at CostCo and Amazon. They can get pretty pricey though.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 21, 2018)

@Little Mantis

That's a great idea for Christmas. He's always carrying "stuffies", especially mornings and evenings. He'd get good use out of it!  

@MantisGirl13

That's a great idea for a name - Panda! 

When we receive our new mantids, I imagine we'll have Panda and Pennywise as names.  (Caleb is crazy about Pennywise the clown, from IT)


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 21, 2018)

@hysteresis lol, how did Caleb become such a "Pennywise fan"? Not exactly the most popular obsession for a kid haha. Did he watch the movie? I did, and after that, I'd ing think he would like Pennywise that much lol.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 21, 2018)

@Cole 78

He came across the concept of Pennywise with all the movie PR and hype online. He loved the creepy clown.

We let them sit down to watch the new IT. Pretty much 2 minutes and they said NOPE and took off.

My wife showed him the original movie adaptation with Tim Curry. He watched that one about ten times. LoL.

After that, he put his chin up and was able to watch the new movie. Now it's nothing scary to him.

What remains is he's crazy for Pennywise. He's wanted to name a mantis that for a while now. LoL.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 21, 2018)

Thats cute


----------



## Jessie (Nov 21, 2018)

My mantid's, my vintage jewarly my haunted jewelry. My family and friends and other pets. And my new spider Munchkin.


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 22, 2018)

@hysteresis in a creepy way, that's pretty adorable!


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 24, 2018)

They got their GPs yesterday. 

Couldn't find one that looked like a Panda. Early xmas prezzies.

I present to you ....

Panda and Penny!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 24, 2018)

They are pretty furry! I guess the black one is Panda and the tan and white one Penny? They are cute names! I bet your boys love them!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 24, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 yup.

At first they didn't believe they were real.

Once they got close, Cameron literally started shaking with excitement. 

Yes the black one is Cameron's Panda.

Penny is short for Pennywise.

Caleb still asked about the new Mantises. Still waiting for a heat pack on our breeder's end.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 24, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13 yup.
> 
> At first they didn't believe they were real.
> 
> ...


Lol   Cool! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 26, 2018)

Awww! Those GP are so cute! Are they teddy bear GPs?


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 26, 2018)

Cute! Great to hear the kids loved them!


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 26, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Awww! Those GP are so cute! Are they teddy bear GPs?


@Prayingmantisqueen we're not sure.

My wife picked them up and the receipt simply said "guinea pig".

We are in the process of learning to identify recognized breeds, but they may be mixed.

We know they have long hair, not curly. They have a couple twirls of fur (rosettes) by their tail.

Penny and Panda were said to be sisters from the same litter.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 27, 2018)

Oh ok. My brother wanted a really fluffy one and my mom called them teddy bear gp so Idk if it is an actual breed or not but I think it is...!


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 27, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen Teddy Bear are a recognized breed. 

http://www.acbaonline.com/breeds.html


----------



## Jessie (Dec 21, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Mine would be my Bible as ManyisGirl13's and my dog (I guess).
> 
> About the Bible, it is special to us of course because yes I personally am religious and YOUR Bible is usually the most special because it is YOURS and it is (most probably) highlighted, noted, and studied. It was probably the one that lead you to seek God and eventually give you life to Christ. Besides it's God's personal message to you.
> 
> Personally my Bible was expensive to my (tight-wad runs in family!) mind at $60 normally $120 even though I know they get much more pricey.


im religous tho i dont have the belief that if you dont turn straight you go to heck. Im a bisexual christian myself.


----------



## Kermit (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 22, 2018)

Kermit said:


>


I agree...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 22, 2018)

One thing I am very grateful for, is this forum, and all of you. Your support, experience, and fellowship here is amazing. Thank you all.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 22, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> One thing I am very grateful for, is this forum, and all of you. Your support, experience, and fellowship here is amazing. Thank you all.


I feel the exact same! I'm thankful for this forum and all its members 

@hysteresis How are Panda and Penny fairing? 



Jessie said:


> My mantid's, my vintage jewarly my haunted jewelry. My family and friends and other pets. And my new spider Munchkin.


Haunted jewelry? That is pretty interesting! Is it jewelry that is haunted or from a haunted location? Do you "feel" it when wearing it? I'm envisioning the cursed necklace from Harry Potter, lol


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 22, 2018)

Graceface said:


> @hysteresis How are Panda and Penny fairing?


The piggies are spoiled, LoL.

Cant open the fridge, or crinkle a bag without them wheeking up a storm. LoL.

And here are the other piggies ... in line to see Santa today....


----------



## Graceface (Dec 23, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> The piggies are spoiled, LoL.
> 
> Cant open the fridge, or crinkle a bag without them wheeking up a storm. LoL.
> 
> And here are the other piggies ... in line to see Santa today....


Adorable! I cried every time my parents took me to see Santa


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 23, 2018)

Graceface said:


> Adorable! I cried every time my parents took me to see Santa


They had bad years. Fake grin years.

This year was pretty good.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 23, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> They had bad years. Fake grin years.
> 
> This year was pretty good.


What a cute picture.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 23, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> What a cute picture.


My eldest son Cameron was born xmas day!  Best xmas present I've ever received.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 23, 2018)

I have EVERYTHING to be thankful for!






ESPECIALLY this. She doesn't have a problem with bugs in the house!


----------



## Graceface (Dec 24, 2018)

@hysteresis You have such a beautiful family! Any girl who will put a Santa hat on a mantis is a keeper  I bet your kids are bursting with excitement for Christmas right now! 

No tiny humans over here in our house, just cats and mantids. However, Jane the Orchid Mantis is going to have a date with Flynn tomorrow, if all goes well there will be love in the air for Christmas (or a Christmas dinner of Flynn, we shall see)


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 24, 2018)

Thank you @Graceface.

Heh the santa hat was a funny photp op.

She also has a vid where Nöel seems to be watching some Bruno Mars, swaying side to side as they do. Looks like she's dancing. LoL. 

She likes mantids well enough. Maybe she has something to say occasionally how obsessed I've become. This is typical of me though.

Hope everything goes well with Jane &amp; Flynn.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 24, 2018)

It's hard not to get obsessed with mantids, I find. They are such fascinating little creatures. If it is typical for you to be obsessive, she is probably used to it by now 

Thanks for the well wishes. My husband and I just moved Flynn upstairs next to Jane to get him warm. I mentioned I hadn't seen Jane calling yet and he says, "Isn't she doing it now?" And she is!!! Fingers are crossed for our Christmas Lovers  Flynn is so tiny compared to her! I'll be sure to get some photos of their date and post for y'all to see!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 24, 2018)

Pre nuptials


----------



## Danny. (Dec 26, 2018)

Jessie said:


> My mantid's, my vintage jewarly my haunted jewelry. My family and friends and other pets. And my new spider Munchkin.


Yikes!


----------

